
“Micro-libraries”: the future of front-end development? - ower89
http://blog.wolksoftware.com/microlibraries-the-future-of-web-development
======
dozzie
I hope not. Adding a dependency has its own costs (giving up the control over
bugs, among the others), the fact that is very rarely remembered by
programmers.

